
Girl, five, died of asthma attack after GP turned her away - libeclipse
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-39095656
======
taxicabjesus
How different is the UK's National Health Service from the kind of medicine
practiced in the United States, or from the kind of medicine practiced in
Canada? I'm primarily interested in philosophical differences.

The author of _The American Way of Birth_ [1] was traumatized by her two
experiences giving birth in the United States. Her first two children were
born in the UK - it was a much more pleasant experience.

[1]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=QVqcPwAACAAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=QVqcPwAACAAJ)

(note to self - another book with the same title:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=xqVsAAAAMAAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=xqVsAAAAMAAJ)
)

~~~
DanBC
There are 4 - one each for Northern Ireland, England, Scotland, and Wales.
They're all slightly different.

The English NHS is just about to go through a lot of change because of cuts.
The "Sustainability and Transformation Plan" programme will push for a lot
more prevention and self care, and less use of hospital treatment.

It's a bit worrying.

If you have an illness and want to see what the English NHS thinks your
treatment should be you can check NHS Choices (also available in Spanish
because Mexico got the rights to use it so long as they translated it) and
NICE.

I'm not sure what you mean by "philosophical differences"?

------
DanBC
I'm not sure why this is posted here.

There are lots of problems with the NHS, but this tragic case appears to be
about a single bad doctor. I'm surprised at the weakness of the regulatory
action. I would have expected some mention of training about collaborative
working.

The article does mention a particular problem: colleagues felt unable to
challenge this doctor.

There's a lot of work going on in the NHS to tackle this problem. There's
"graded assertiveness" which is being pushed pretty hard at the moment.

~~~
BrailleHunting
The posting of the story seems like a duplicitous barb against single-payer
healthcare that almost the entire civilized world enjoys. Un/fortunately, both
DJT and Sanders are both suggesting single-payer with private optional extras
is the way forward. Also un/fortunately, anyone whom watched John Oliver this
Sunday knows high-risk pools need 100x's more funding to prevent mankini crack
from showing and that placeholder proposals are the new "we don't have a
fucking plan despite having 8 years to get ready."

John Oliver on ACA
[https://youtu.be/YEGpriv2TAc](https://youtu.be/YEGpriv2TAc)

